# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم FIR Dongle تحديثات :  26/11/2012 Fire-Dongle Small Update Alcatel, ZTE before big one :)

## mohamed73

* Small Update before big one      What's new:  Alcatel  
1000 New PID Added. 
Alcatel IMEI Code Calculator New Model Added: 
Alcatel OT-223X  ZTE  
ZTE IMEI Code Calculator New Models Added: 
Vodafone 353
Vodafone 351  Bug Fixed: 
Samsung Software Not Closed Alone Anymore
Huawei Software Not Closed Alone Anymore  Our Rules: 
No Need LOG or Activation
ALL FREE   Download:  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

